# فرصة للمشاركة والربح في مشروع قائم لأنتاج الفحم النباتي



## abdulgader (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد مشروع قائم وينتج الفحم النباتي يحتاج الى شريك او ممول لتطوير الأنتاج وخفض تكاليف الأنتاج وزيادته وتنوعه لأكثر من نوع وانتاج الحطب ويمكنه سداد المديونية خلا ستة اشهر وحصد الأرباح شريطة ان يكون التمويل بالصيغ الأسلامية مرابحة مشاركة ويمتلك المشروع عدد 3 غابات ويمكنه الحصول على عشرة الف فدان من الغابات والتمويل من اجل تطوير المشروع ومده بآليات ومعدات حيث ان جميع عمليات انتاج الفحم تقليديةوهكذا سيكون التطوير حصريا للمشروع وجودته وقيمة التمويل مقدرة ب 200000دولار والله ولي التوفيق




 abdulgader Ebraim
sudan- Khartoum

 - 00249902414383

E-mail - [email protected]

​


----------

